# (Now OBSOLETE) PDF Complete Ritual Index, by Level (v1.2; 27 Sept 2008)



## doctorhook (Aug 12, 2008)

*NOTE: This project is now obsolete and not being updated. A link to a new version updated by another poster, Tremorsense, can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4t...7-ritual-index-up-feb-2009-a.html#post4654569

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(The most recent version of this **project can be downloaded by clicking on the thumbnail picture below**).*

This is my effort to create a compiled, printable list of all rituals appearing in official sources. It will forever by a work-in-progress, of sorts, but I will not post any updates that I feel are incomplete.

*Currently, this index includes:*

All rituals listed in the following printed sources:
_Player's Handbook_ ("Chapter 10: Rituals");
_Monster Manual_ ("Lich", "Vampire" entries);
_Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide_ ("Chapter 3: Magic", "Rituals" subheading);
_Forgotten Realms Player's Guide_ ("Chapter 5: Rituals");
_Adventurer's Vault_ ("Appendix 2", "Enchanting Items" subheading);

 
All rituals appearing in the following online articles, available at dndinsider.com:
"Ritually Speaking" in _Dragon Magazine _#_366_;

 
All changes to rituals listed in official update files, most recently 11 August 2008.
(To my knowledge, the above includes all officially published rituals currently available. If you know of any I've missed, please post in the thread below.)​* You can help me with this project by:*


Posting the name and location of any rituals that I've omitted;
Directing me to any sources that include rituals that I haven't already included in this list;
Pointing out updates to any rituals already on this list;
Pointing out any typos/corrections to be made to this list, including in the accompanying text;
Offering suggestions about how I could make this index more helpful to you or others;
Indicating any places in the official text of a ritual where you believe the rules aren't clear and need to be updated / errata'd, and the manner in which you believe the text should be updated. (*Note: If you wish to debate any suggested piece of errata, please fork it over. *This thread is for maintaining and updating this list, not debating rules minutiae.)
There is doubtlessly errors in this list, even though I've tried to be very thorough. I intend to include all rituals appearing in official D&D publications, including all books and DDI materials. I plan to update this list to match official updates/errata. *I welcome any suggestions, corrections, and especially omissions!* (Feel free to post them in this thread.)

Finally, I really hope that someone finds this useful! Enjoy! _
__- Kyle__a.k.a. "doctorhook"
_​​  -------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Current Version (1.2; 27 Sept 08) Download:* (19.5 KB)

 


 *
* (Click the picture to download the .PDF file.)​ ​  -------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Update Summary:

* * v1.2 (27 September 2008):* (current)

Added all rituals appearing in "Chapter 5: Rituals" in the _Forgotten Realms Player's Guide_, as well as updating the three rituals that had been previously posted from an online excerpt of the book;
Added the ritual single that appears in _Adventurer's Vault_;
Balanced the layout so that each page is mostly full, and so that the split between pages does not divide any group of rituals of the same level.
* v1.1 (21 August 2008):* 232 views

Added two rituals appearing in the _Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide_;
Added three rituals appearing an online excerpt from the _Forgotten Realms Player's Guide_;
Added notations in the "Source" column to indicate rituals taken from excerpts and previews of future releases, and to indicate rituals that have been official updated.
 *v1.0 (12 August 2008):* 468 views​

Included all rituals listed in "Chapter 10: Rituals" in the _Player's Handbook_;
Included all rituals appearing in the article "Ritually Speaking" in _Dragon Magazine _#_366_;
Included two rituals that appear in the _Monster Manual_. (One creates Liches, the other creates Vampire Lords.);
Included all changes to rituals listed in the most recent (11 Aug 08) official update file:
Brew Potion is now a level 1 ritual.
 
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------

This thread is cross-posted at the *Wizards of the Coast* forums at PDF Complete Ritual Index, by Level (v1.2; 27 Sept 2008) - Wizards Community.


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 12, 2008)

Reserved.


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 12, 2008)

v1.0 uploaded!


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 13, 2008)

These are some errors/potential updates I noted about the rituals appearing in the "Ritually Speaking" article from _Dragon Magazine_ #_366_. (Originally posted here, in the "New Rituaaaals" thread.)

I sort of expect these details to be updated by the time Dragon #366 is compiled at the end of the month. When they do change, lemme know and I'll update them (if I haven't already by then).




			
				doctorhook said:
			
		

> Some possible errors I found skimming over the article.
> 
> Explorer's Fire:- Should this ritual be in the "Deception" category instead of "Exploration"? It does, after all, conceal a campfire.
> - "Key Skill: Arcana or Nature"; it doesn't say "(no check)", and yet there doesn't appear to be a check involved with the ritual. Error?​Scribe:- Does not indicate "(no check)", but the check result doesn't seem to affect the ritual at all.​Stasis Shell:- Again, no "(no check)", but the text doesn't indicate the effects of the check either.​



*UPDATE:* (Based upon retrieved article from dndinsider.com at around 3:30PM MT, 14 Aug 08)

After looking through the article again, I'm not sure about the error I pointed out in _Scribe_. It doesn't say "no check", but the text isn't totally clear. There are two options, depending upon how you read the ritual:


*A:* The "Key Skill" line incorrectly lacks the words, "(no check)". The ritual operates exactly as written, with the "magical scribe" having a Perception bonus equal to the ritual caster's Arcana bonus; OR


*B: *The "Key Skill" line is correct. In the ritual text, the phrase, "Its Perception bonus is equal to your Arcana bonus," should be changed to read, "Its Perception bonus is equal to your Arcana *check*."
Option A maintains the ritual as it is currently written, while option B improves the effectiveness of the ritual by 1d20 and more closely resembles the mechanics of other rituals, (in that any skill checks made by the effects of the ritual itself equal the result of your Key Skill _check_ instead of just your Key Skill _bonus_). Either way, something isn't quite right with _Scribe_ as written. I think B is how the ritual was supposed to be.


----------



## Hathorym (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Otterscrubber (Aug 14, 2008)

I love teh intarweb!   People with more free time than me who go out and do the legwork to help me make the most of the free time I do have   Good post and thanks!


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 16, 2008)

Hathorym said:


> Thank you for your hard work.






Otterscrubber said:


> I love teh intarweb!   People with more free time than me who go out and do the legwork to help me make the most of the free time I do have   Good post and thanks!



 Thanks! I like praise. 

I do this because I find it, not fun, but relaxing, and because it's something I wanted for my own game. I'm glad you find it useful!

I expect the next updates will come when I get my _FRCG_ within the next couple weeks (assuming it contains any rituals), and at the end of August, when any changes to "Ritually Speaking" are published in compiled Dragon 366.

Don't forget to tell your friends about this project!


----------



## Kzach (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice. Good work.


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, some new rituals for discussion, from the _Forgotten Realms Player's Guide_ excerpt on rituals: _Simbul's Conversion_, _Walk Crossroads_, and _Raise Land_. I'm hesitant to include rituals from an excerpt in this Index, at least until I get the book; however, I'm willing to let you guys decide:*Should I include rituals found in online excerpts?
*​


----------



## grickherder (Aug 20, 2008)

Published materials only would probably be best (including Dragon and Dungeon).


----------



## Emirikol (Aug 20, 2008)

doctorhook said:


> I'm hesitant to include rituals from an excerpt in this Index, at least until I get the book; however, I'm willing to let you guys decide:*Should I include rituals found in online excerpts?
> *​




I think so.  They'll be there for at least 5 years 

Great job btw.

Jay H


----------



## fba827 (Aug 20, 2008)

doctorhook said:


> *Should I include rituals found in online excerpts?
> *​




My opinion: if it's an excerpt from something about to be released next month, sure (such as a website except).  But if it is something far off and is in fact a play-test preview (of which would only be found in Dragon magazine), then no.

In the first case, the published material is bound to be the same.  In the later case, it's too far from publication and things will change before it's "hard copy"

Alternatively, have it listed differently in the pdf such as a different color or with an asterik to denote it is a ritual currently listed only in preview material.


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 21, 2008)

fba827 said:


> My opinion: if it's an excerpt from something about to be released next month, sure (such as a website except).  But if it is something far off and is in fact a play-test preview (of which would only be found in Dragon magazine), then no.
> 
> In the first case, the published material is bound to be the same.  In the later case, it's too far from publication and things will change before it's "hard copy"
> 
> Alternatively, have it listed differently in the pdf such as a different color or with an asterik to denote it is a ritual currently listed only in preview material.



Hmm... I like this solution; it's a "Best of both worlds" idea.

Expect an update posted later today.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Aug 21, 2008)

If any rituals have been "updated"/affected by errata, put an asterisk next to the page number?


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 22, 2008)

Updated to v1.1!

It's a small update, only including five new rituals. (Two from _Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide_, and three from the online _Forgotten Realms Player's Guide_ "Excerpt: Rituals" preview.)

Expect a big update next month, when the rest of the _FRPG_ rituals get added, as well as any rituals in _Adventurer's Vault_*.

As always, please let me know if there's anything I can change to make this index more helpful or useful, or if there's any mistakes or omissions. Last but not least, if you find this index useful, please direct your friends to this project! Spread the news!

Sincerely,
_- doctorhook_

*Not including Alchemy, which I haven't yet decided exactly if or how I'll implement into this project. Suggestions?


----------



## Khaalis (Aug 22, 2008)

I would strongly suggest adding a column for the Market Price of the ritual. It makes selecting rituals a lot easier.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 29, 2008)

Khaalis said:


> I would strongly suggest adding a column for the Market Price of the ritual. It makes selecting rituals a lot easier.



Or at least write the name in *gold* for those rituals that are _expensive for their level_.

It would save you a column and would probably be enough to help anyone decide (they can look up the exact costs later).

Of course, "expensive for their level" could be subjective, but I have a feeling a ritual either is expensive (for the level) or it isn't, so this evaluation might not be so hard (and arbitrary) to do after all.

Just a suggestion


----------



## doctorhook (Sep 27, 2008)

Updated to v1.2! (A few days later than I'd planned, but school keeps me busy.)

Big update this time: All of the rituals from the _Forgotten Realms Players Guide_, plus one more, from _Adventurer's Vault_. ("Transfer Enchantment", that lone ritual from AV, promises to be among the most commonly used, I believe.) I also rebalanced the layout to fit all of the new rituals; the way I've done it, the final page is roughly two-thirds full, rather than one-third. Also, each level of rituals is grouped together without straddling the page-break, such that one can see all of the 10th-level rituals (for example) without having to flip the page over.

I've been thinking about the suggestions to add a "Market Price" column. Unfortunately, the layout is currently too full to allow this. However, I've been considering upgrading the layout to a landscape format, allowing me to add a short description of each ritual, as well as a couple extra columns if space permits. (And of course, if you all feel it's worth it.)

A few questions for the community:


*Should I upgrade this project to landscape-format?* It will likely mean that the file will be an extra page or two longer, but I can offer more information.
*If yes, what columns should I add?* Market Price? Component Cost? A brief description? Remember, space is limited. Alternatively, if you'd like me to do something else with the additional space, don't hesitate to ask! (Consider, though, that the intention of this index is not to replace or spoil the products themselves; you will always need access to the books to actually use the rituals listed here in your game.)
*Alchemy: Should I include it here? If so, how? *At the moment, an index of Alchemy recipes would be fairly redundant, given that all of them come from _Adventurer's Vault_. Furthermore, it would probably be best served as its own separate file. Alchemy will be something I reassess periodically as new products get released. Currently, I believe it's beyond the scope of this project, but that doesn't necessarily mean it always will be.
As always, feedback of any sort is always welcome, and of course, please remember to show this project to your friends! 

Sincerely,
- _doctorhook_


----------



## doctorhook (Sep 29, 2008)

Monday morning *bump*. 

I'm really looking for some feedback regarding whether or not I should proceed with switching to a landscape format. What would the community prefer? (And why?) Unless I get a strong opposition to the idea, I'll probably go ahead with it for my next release. (It'll be v2.0 if I switch to landscape, v1.3 if I don't).

Questions? Comments? Concerns? I really appreciate your feedback.

Sincerely,
- _doctorhook_


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Sep 29, 2008)

doctorhook said:


> A few questions for the community:
> 
> 
> *Should I upgrade this project to landscape-format?* It will likely mean that the file will be an extra page or two longer, but I can offer more information.
> ...




I think it would look better as is, but you could fit more landscape. I also feel form after function, so updating to landscape and adding cost and a vreif descrption might make this better.
I also think Alchemy should have it's own PDF, especialy since I think it will be updated less


----------



## Hadrian the Builder (Sep 30, 2008)

how do we get this file moved to the downloads section?


----------



## doctorhook (Oct 1, 2008)

Hadrian the Builder said:


> how do we get this file moved to the downloads section?



Excellent question! (To be honest, until I saw this post, I didn't even realize that there was a "Downloads" section!  ) Would it even be appropriate, given that this project will continue to be updated on a regular/semi-regular basis? If anybody knows, feel free to say so!

I'm still waiting for more feedback regarding Portrait versus Landscape format for this project. I've already mentioned all of the major Pros and Cons above, I believe. How do you guys and gals want me to proceed? (I don't believe that GMforPowergamers is the only person with an opinion!)


----------



## Khaalis (Oct 1, 2008)

GMforPowergamers said:


> I also feel form after function, so updating to landscape and adding cost and a [brief description] might make this better. I also think Alchemy should have it's own PDF, especialy since I think it will be updated less



I second both of these comments. I do however think that if you experimented with the formatting, that you could accomplish more than you are currently. If you'd like, I could possibly take a stab at some changes.


----------



## fba827 (Oct 1, 2008)

No opinion at the moment regarding portrait vs landscape.

However, I wanted to toss my hat in to say my opinion on the alchemy thing -- a) I don't think it belongs mixed in with the rituals (you have different people who'll want the two seperate pieces of info) so alchemy should be its own index, and  b) it's not worth actually starting an index for it since there is currently only one source for it (Adv Vault); until such a time that they start releasing other alchemy stuff then sure it would be worth the effort to make it as a seperate file


----------



## Hadrian the Builder (Oct 4, 2008)

I favor landscape.

I still haven't figured out how to submit something to the downloads section. Maybe you need to contact Morrus or a Mod?


----------



## doctorhook (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, guys! Regrettably, it's project and midterm season at school, so I likely won't be posting any updates until at least next weekend. (I just don't want you to think I've abandoned this project.)

In the mean time, please continue leaving feedback. It helps a lot!

Also, special thanks to all those of you who have Nominated this project or left me XP! Thanks, team! 



			
				Khaalis said:
			
		

> ... I do however think that if you experimented with the formatting, that you could accomplish more than you are currently. If you'd like, I could possibly take a stab at some changes.



Generally, I agree with you. For example, I know that if this was for exclusively my own use, I'd probably use a much smaller font and get rid of the margins, in order to fit more info onto each page. OTOH, I also like printing things double-sided and putting them into a binder, so preserving the margins is important for hole-punching. Overall, I feel there's method to my madness.

I'm going to play around with the font next time; the one I've been using so far looks kinda odd (distended horizontally?) when I actually convert to PDF.

I absolutely appreciate any suggestions you can offer, Khaalis! That said, I consider this my pet project, and I'm quite protective of it, so I hope you can forgive me if I politely decline your offer to work on it directly. However, I am willing to give you a "Special Thanks" credit in the file if any of your suggestions improve this project. (Same deal for anybody else who's got wisdom to offer!)

Hopefully, this arrangement is agreeable to you, Khaalis. 



			
				fba827 said:
			
		

> ... I wanted to toss my hat in to say my opinion on the alchemy thing -- a) I don't think it belongs mixed in with the rituals (you have different people who'll want the two seperate pieces of info) so alchemy should be its own index, and b) it's not worth actually starting an index for it since there is currently only one source for it (Adv Vault); until such a time that they start releasing other alchemy stuff then sure it would be worth the effort to make it as a seperate file



These are pretty much exactly my thoughts, fba827. Also, after having briefly experimented with the idea of having Alchemy in the same file as Rituals, I learned that my formatting would have to be different enough between each section as to potentially ruin the layout for both; thus, for simplicity's sake, they ought to be separate files.

Suffice to say, *WHEN* more Alchemy gets released, and *IF* I decide to undertake that project parallel to this Ritual project, *THEN* Alchemy will definitely be presented in its own file, barring some major change in my strategy for this project.



			
				Hadrian the Builder said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to submit something to the downloads section. Maybe you need to contact Morrus or a Mod?



I solved the mystery, and I (tentatively) plan to upload the next update to the Downloads section!


----------



## Ryuka Tana (Dec 24, 2008)

"No updates since October? I mean, the Draconomicon and Manual of the Planes have plenty of rituals in them. Not meaning to be a nag, just curious, I think this is a wonderful index."


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 24, 2008)

I checked, and DoctorHook was last active on the forums yesterday, so theres still hope!


----------



## cooperflood (Feb 5, 2009)

Bump, hoping maybe DoctorHook will add update to include latest books.


----------



## shuntsbe (Feb 8, 2009)

*Suggestions for Columns*

I would like to see the Market Price and Component Cost added as columns.

You might be able to remove the "Check" column, and just add some code
elsewhere, such as an asterix next to the Key Skill to note check is needed.

It would be great if you could keep it portrait format rather than landscape.
You could narrow some of the columns and/or drop the font size so they fit.
The Market Price and Component Cost columns will not take up much space.

Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## doctorhook (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryuka Tana said:


> "No updates since October? I mean, the Draconomicon and Manual of the Planes have plenty of rituals in them. Not meaning to be a nag, just curious, I think this is a wonderful index."






CapnZapp said:


> I checked, and DoctorHook was last active on the forums yesterday, so theres still hope!






cooperflood said:


> Bump, hoping maybe DoctorHook will add update to include latest books.






shuntsbe said:


> I would like to see the Market Price and Component Cost added as columns.
> 
> You might be able to remove the "Check" column, and just add some code
> elsewhere, such as an asterix next to the Key Skill to note check is needed.
> ...



Well guys, thanks for the interest, feedback, and kind words. School (and procrastination, I admit it) has kept me very busy over the past few months. Thanks to my D&DI subscription, I also haven't had much personal need for this project any longer. Sorry for having kept you waiting. (And yeah, I have been active on the boards during this time, but regrettably not motivated enough to update this project...)

Anyway, *Tremorsense* has started a project which I believe is a worthy successor to this one. In fact, it seems to have been created in the spirit of this project. It can be found here: *
* *http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4t...7-ritual-index-up-feb-2009-a.html#post4654569*​


----------



## Ryuka Tana (Feb 20, 2010)

"Since this thread still comes up in searches, I thought I'd let people know that I have an up-to-date ritual index that is much larger and comes with short descriptions of each ritual, and a Martial Practice Index."

Ritual and Martial Practice Indexes

"I should note that my versions are house ruled, but I would happily work with anyone that would like to update it to core rules, maybe convert it to a pdf format."


----------

